#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Islamitische Thuiszorg

## Abou_Jabier

Assalamoe alaikom warahmatoellahi wabarakatoehoe

Beste broeders en zusters.

Graag wil ik jullie op de hoogte brengen van het feit dat er
alhamdoellilaah na bijna een jaar intensief voorbereiden en opstarten, een Islamitische thuiszorgbureau actief is die hulpbehoevende moslims in Nederland helpt met zorg en bepaalde rechten welke er zijn voor
hulpbehoevenden. En dat zijn er heel wat, echter de mensen kennen deze helaas niet.

Onze buro heet UenZo Thuiszorg( www.uenzo.nl ) en is gevestigd in Rotterdam.
Echter de doelgroep is/zijn alle (hulpbehoevende)moslims in Nederland.

Dus:
Ben je hulpbehoevend of ken je iemand die hulpbehoevend is in je familie- of kennis of werkkring, met bijvoorbeeld onderstaande situatie?

-Verstandelijk of lichamelijk handicap?

-Geestelijke of lichamelijke ziekte?

-Ouderdomsklachten en daardoor afhankelijk van derden?

-Zorgt u voor uw zieke partner/ gehandicapte kind?

-Zorgt u voor uw vader/ moeder/ oudere buurvrouw?

-Helpt u een familielid/kennis met (chronische) ziekte?

-Heeft u met uw werk te maken met hulpbehoevenden?

Schroom niet om te bellen als een vam bovenstaande situaties op u van
toepassing is. (06-26898947)
Ook verwijs ik jullie graag naar onze website: www.uenzo.nl

Inscha-***** zullen jullie het aan alle broeders en zusters doormailen.

P.s. Het is zelfs zo dat als iemand hulpbehoevend is en iemand uit zijn
gezin of familiekring verzorgt hem/haar of geeft hulp, dan kan deze door
ons in dienst genomen worden voor die zorg/hulp.

Mochten jullie nog vragen hebben, dan kunnen jullie mij bellen of emailen en sta ik jullie graag te woord:
Tel: 06-26898947
Email: [email protected] of [email protected]

Djazakoemoellahoe gairan

Souleyman Aboe Jabir

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Abou_Jabier_ 
> *Assalamoe alaikom warahmatoellahi wabarakatoehoe
> 
> Beste broeders en zusters.
> 
> Graag wil ik jullie op de hoogte brengen van het feit dat er
> alhamdoellilaah na bijna een jaar intensief voorbereiden en opstarten, een Islamitische thuiszorgbureau actief is die hulpbehoevende moslims in Nederland helpt met zorg en bepaalde rechten welke er zijn voor
> hulpbehoevenden. En dat zijn er heel wat, echter de mensen kennen deze helaas niet.
> 
> ...


Waarom alleen hulp aan Moslims? Worden die geweigerd door de bestaande thuiszorginstellingen?

----------


## Lina_23

Hallo,

Ik vind het goed intiatief dat jullie hebben genomen om de moslims te helpen als ze hulpbehoevend zijn.
Alleen wat ik niet zo snap is het feit dat je zegt dat als bijvoorbeeld een familielid een hulpbehoevende persoon helpt, ze inprincipe bij jullie in dienst kunnen treden. Ik snap alleen niet waarom iemand daar voor zou moeten kiezen, aangezien deze persoon recht heeft op een persoonsgebondenbudget. Dus de hulpbehoevende persoon kan zelf zijn hulp regelen en betalen. Gaan jullie ook op die manier te werk?

----------


## kultoom

Ik ben blij te horen dat er eindelijk zo`n bureau is...en de vraag waarom alleen voor moslims,voor ons is het moeilijk om thuiszorg te krijgen.we kunnen zo bij een bureau een aanvraag doen,maar de verschillen tussen culturen zijn zo groot.als een nederlandse thuishulp in een arabisch gezin(of anders) komt,willen sommmige dingen niet helemaal soepel gaan.omdat hun niet snappen dat het bij arabieren thuis heel anders gaat dan bij hollanders.toen ik een keer thuishulp nodig had stond er b.v een vrolijke hollandse jongen voor de deur.ze snapten eerst niet dat hij niet binnnen mocht.daarna hebben ze toch iemand anders gestuurd,maar vonden het vrij raar.dat probleem heb je geloof ik niet met een islamitisch bureau..

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *Ik ben blij te horen dat er eindelijk zo`n bureau is...en de vraag waarom alleen voor moslims,voor ons is het moeilijk om thuiszorg te krijgen.we kunnen zo bij een bureau een aanvraag doen,maar de verschillen tussen culturen zijn zo groot.als een nederlandse thuishulp in een arabisch gezin(of anders) komt,willen sommmige dingen niet helemaal soepel gaan.omdat hun niet snappen dat het bij arabieren thuis heel anders gaat dan bij hollanders.toen ik een keer thuishulp nodig had stond er b.v een vrolijke hollandse jongen voor de deur.ze snapten eerst niet dat hij niet binnnen mocht.daarna hebben ze toch iemand anders gestuurd,maar vonden het vrij raar.dat probleem heb je geloof ik niet met een islamitisch bureau..*


Wordt het niet tijd dat ingezien wordt dat bij thuiszorg, verpleging en andere medische behandelingen het geslacht niet van belang is? Is de kloof dan zo ontzettend groot om daar overheen te kunnen stappen?
Op deze manier ga je aparte kanalen creeeren voor verschillende soorten mensen. Krijgen we straks wachtlijsten voor Moslims en voor de anderen. Zo wordt het m.i. nooit wat.

----------


## kultoom

het is voor mij niet toegestaan dat een man mij verzorgt.voor jou mag het lijken alsof de kloof groter wordt maar dat was al zo toch? het komt in de westerse landen vaak voor dat mannen een beroep hebben die eigenlijk beter voor vrouwen zijn.denk maar aan een gyneacoloog. ik weet niet hoe je denkt over islam,of je praktiserend bent of niet,maar anders zou je begrijpen wat ik bedoel.ik wil geen afstand creeeren tussen bepaalde groepen,maar dat een man bij mijn deur komt om hier thuishulp te spelen dat gaat er bij mij niet in.

----------


## kultoom

tuurlijk is het geslacht wel van belang...ik mag alleen door een vrouwelijke arts behandeld worden.alleen als het belanrijk is en echt nodig,dan mag een mannelijke arts mij helpen.maar niet zo dat ik buikpijn heb en zonder moeite te doen voor een vrouwelijke arts meteen naar een mannnelijke arts ga. jij mag het dan misschien niet begrijpen,maar voor vrouwen is het nou eenmaal moeilijk.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *tuurlijk is het geslacht wel van belang...ik mag alleen door een vrouwelijke arts behandeld worden.alleen als het belanrijk is en echt nodig,dan mag een mannelijke arts mij helpen.maar niet zo dat ik buikpijn heb en zonder moeite te doen voor een vrouwelijke arts meteen naar een mannnelijke arts ga. jij mag het dan misschien niet begrijpen,maar voor vrouwen is het nou eenmaal moeilijk.*


Oke een voorkeur is begrijpelijk en als daar aan tegemoet gekomen kan worden prima. Is dat niet het geval dan is dat jammer. Ik ben er tegen om daarvoor apart onze, toch al veel te dure gezondheidszorg in te richten.
Zoals je zelf al zegt: Als het belangrijk is veranderd dat de zaak. Stel dat je een operatie moet ondergaan, dan staan daar diverse artsen, assistenten, narcotiseur, etc. bij. Dat kunnen onmogelijk allemaal vrouwen zijn. Vooral niet bij een spoedoperatie.

----------


## kultoom

gezondheidszorg hoeft er toch niet apart voor ingericht te worden? we hebben gewoon een voorkeur,en als door omstandigheden daar niet aan voldaan kan worden vind ik dat je dan wel moet afwijken.natuurlijk zijn bij een spoedoperatie veel mensen aanwezig.ik zei toch ook dat het dan een andere zaak is? een zaak van leven op dood,dan is alles toegestaan.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *gezondheidszorg hoeft er toch niet apart voor ingericht te worden? we hebben gewoon een voorkeur,en als door omstandigheden daar niet aan voldaan kan worden vind ik dat je dan wel moet afwijken.natuurlijk zijn bij een spoedoperatie veel mensen aanwezig.ik zei toch ook dat het dan een andere zaak is? een zaak van leven op dood,dan is alles toegestaan.*


Ik wil graag door de beste mensen geholpen worden, ongeacht geslacht. Als het alleen een voorkeur is kan daar aan voldaan worden mits er een vrouwelijke arts voor handen is. Daar ligt wat mij betreft de grens.

----------


## kultoom

omdat je misschien niet praktizerend bent?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door kultoom_ 
> *omdat je misschien niet praktizerend bent?*


Nee omdat ik reageer vanuit een perspectief van gelijkheid, zonder naar geloof te kijken. Het beginsel van het systeem van dit land.
Nu praat je over de voorkeur van Moslims maar er zijn nog meer geloofsstromingen hier. Met die voorkeuren houden we ook rekening.
Nogmaals waar mogelijk, maar niet apart inrichten. Voorkeuren oke, verder niet! 
Lopen er 8 verpleegsters en verplegers op een afdelingen en moet je gewassen worden als vrouw, dan vraag je naar een verpleegster. (Maar ook westerse vrouwen hebben over het algemeen liever een vrouw in dat geval hoor.)
Heb je een afspraak bij een specialist, die ver vooraf ingepland is, en wordt deze vervangen op de dag van jou bezoek? Dan draai je dus in de molen mee. Jammer maar helaas. Het kan gewoon niet zo zijn dat er dan afspraken geanulleerd worden bij het zien van de arts behalve als die arts de patient kan overtuigen dat het absoluut noodzakelijk is. In de praktijk werkt dat nu eenmaal niet! Er zijn toch grenzen aan een voorkeur? Evengoed als men rekening houdt met jou, dien jij ook rekening te houden met anderen.

----------


## kultoom

Er zijn zeker westerse vrouwen die liever een vrouw hebben.ik ben ook zo iemand.ik ben een puur hollandse vrouw...maar als ik naar een dokter moet,en het is niet zo ernstig,dan zal ik zeker wachten tot ik een vrouw heb.

----------


## arrahil Uitvaartzorg

Arrahil Uitvaartzorg


Arrahil betekent in het Arabisch, op reis gaan,
de verhuizing. Wij hebben bewust voor de naam 
gekozen vanwege het symbolische aspect, dit komt ook tot
uitdrukking in ons logo, een vogel die van ons wegvliegt 
om zijn voor ons onbekende bestemming tegemoet te gaan

Begraven
Het komt steeds meer voor dat men er toch voor 
kiest om in Nederland te worden begraven.
Natuurlijk dienen ook deze begrafenissen volgens
de Islamitische regels te worden uitgevoerd. De
uitvaartverzorgers van Arrahil verzorgen deze
uitvaarten geheel volgens de rituelen en regels.
De begrafenissen vinden natuurlijk plaats op
n van de Islamitische begraafplaatsen in Nederland.

Repatriring
Iedere bevolkingsgroep/land en elke cultuur kent
eigen regels en rituelen bij begrafenissen. Veel
mensen geven te kennen dat zij graag begraven
willen worden in of bij de plaats waar zij geboren
zijn. In Nederland wonen veel mensen die afkomstig
zijn uit Islamitische landen. Ook zij willen veelal na 
hun eigen vaderland om daar te worden begraven.
De Islamitische regels is dat overledenen in het eigen
land binnen 24 uur en bij repatriring zo snel mogelijk
na het overlijden begraven moeten worden. Arrahil
Uitvaartzorg heeft een speciale afdeling voor het 
begeleiden van repatriringen van overledenen
van en naar alle delen van de wereld. De medewerkers
zijn gespecialiseerd in het regelen van een snelle repatriring,
nadat aan alle rituele en wettelijke regelgeving is voldaan.

Rituelen
Voordat een overledene wordt begraven of naar het
geboorteland teruggaat, vindt een rituele bewassing
en een gebedsdienst plaats. Ook deze rituelen worden
door de medewerkers van Arrahil geregeld. De contacten
met de moskeen en de Imams zijn uitstekend. Arrahil
Uitvaartzorg regels een bewassing en een gebedsdienst 
doorgaans nog op de dag van het overlijden of anders
direct de dag erna. Vanzelfsprekend worden overleden
mannen door bevoegde mannen bewassen en vrouwen
door vrouwen.

----------


## Roze

MashaAllah, moge Allah het zegenen!

----------


## -B-Karim-B-

Een goed initiatief

----------

